
95 Crypto Theses for 2018 - uptown
https://medium.com/@twobitidiot/95-crypto-theses-for-2018-ca7b74f8abcf
======
hanibash
I stopped reading after this:

"The time to make money in ICOs was in 2015 and 2016 when they were
contrarian. Almost everything else more recently was either a) restricted to
insiders, or b) underperformed vs. BTC/ETH. (If you can’t spot the sucker at
the table, you’re the sucker.)"

This is easily disproven by using a spreadsheet and comparing CoinMarketCap
prices on Jan. 1 2017 to Dec. 31 2017.

[https://coinmarketcap.com/historical/20170101/](https://coinmarketcap.com/historical/20170101/)
[https://coinmarketcap.com/historical/20171231/](https://coinmarketcap.com/historical/20171231/)

------
detstrat
Referring to cryptocurrencies as "crypto" is wrong. Crypto means cryptography.

~~~
tashoecraft
And the internet doesn't "go down" merely your connection to the internet
isn't working.

It's already a popular term and it's not going to stop no matter how much it
doesn't make sense. If enough people believe something, it becomes the
standard.

~~~
hackbinary
Like 'cloud' coming to mean anything connected to the Internet.

